# Help for a newbie? Cycle abandoned, immature follicle, starting provera.



## Liz3511 (May 17, 2011)

Hello

I would be so grateful for anyone's opinion on my situation. I'm making myself miserable not knowing what to do or expect.

I took letrozole 5mg CD3-7. A scan at CD14 showed thin lining (5. and two follicles, around 14mm, one on each ovary. CD16 scan showed that one follicle had maybe grown to 15mm and the other was now 13mm. Scan (today) at CD21 showed one follicle at between 15 and 16mm. Lining only 7.2mm.

I have been advised, and I agree, that the cycle should be abandoned due to the incredibly slow growth and suboptimal lining. Estrogen seems really low too i.e. not a viable follicle. I have been told to take progesterone for 10 days to bring on a bleed.

The context is that I do ovulate naturally some of the time at around CD15. I was advised to try letrozole to help with a 'stronger' ovulation and maybe produce more than one follicle because I have had 4 miscarriages and will frankly try anything at this stage.

My question: in your opinion, should I expect the 16mm follicle to shrink down by the start of my next cycle under the influence of the progesterone, or will it still be there? If so, what does that mean - would I then fail to ovulate next cycle as well?

I'm really annoyed that I tried letrozole as I seem to have broken the one thing my body actually is able to do  

Thank you x


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

HI Liz,

Sorry you are feeling down after your abandoned cycle. Ovulation induction can be really frustrating as the first couple of cycles are a bit of trial and error to see what drugs work and at what doses. You were right to cancel you cycle as the follicles were growing a bit too slowly. Once your follicles start growing they should really grow about 2mm a day. Don’t lose heart though. It might be you need to increase your dose or try a different drug. I found clomid did nothing for me but gonal f was really successful. Has your consultant indicated what they might do differently next time? Don’t worry, the progesterone will shrink the 16mm follicle and it’ll be gone by your next cycle. Your period basically resets everything.

X


----------

